# Suggest book's for Oracle: PL/SQL



## shar_yogi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi guys

Please suggest, good books for Oracle: PL/SQL (Except Ivan Bayross, already have one) for advance learning. 

Also Please suggest books for C++ for advance learner.

Thnks.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 17, 2012)

For advanced learning you can go through the documents in oracle docs.


----------



## shar_yogi (Jul 17, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> For advanced learning you can go through the documents in oracle docs.



thnks for the suggestion, But a book will be better, mentioned for advance learning by mistake.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 17, 2012)

^Which book do you guys suggest for basic/intermediate learning. I know Oracle, but want to brush up the basics along with a bit of advanced learning. If pl/sql is included, then much better.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 18, 2012)

For basic learning,I prefer Ivan Bayross .. That book includes pl/sql also.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2012)

I too suggest oracle docs. They are good.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 19, 2012)

there is a book on oracle sql /plsql Database systems using Oracle  by nilesh shah

The writer is indian but he teaches in foreign university. Believe me the book is great 

 simple to advanced step by step .great theory and questions .

And the best part is book is not very long .

During my time it covered oracle 10g . I am sure that he has released the book for 11g also or whatever the latest version of oracle is in market


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info.. I was also searching for a book which covers 10g and 11g. BTW Ivan Bayross's book is basically on 9i.


----------



## Jerin (Jul 25, 2012)

No single book can do the work. You need to look at various places for knowing the things in detail.  Search on the net and that's free of charge. If you want a book then go for 

1.Oracle PL/SQL By Example,
2.Database Systems Using Oracle: A Simplified Guide to SQL and PL/SQL

Both the books are good .  But if you need a lot of knowledge and your budget is limited then don't buy any books. These books will surely give you something but not everything.


----------

